# How to keep machine from rusting



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I've been down streaming since I got my machine. It's a 3 gpm I tote around thd house. I haven't done that many jobs and the freakinv bleach is causing the motor housing to turn white and corrode. Also the steel parts are rusting. Geez.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bleach is a brutal oxidizer. You should see the inside of the last van I replaced. I have never had issues with machines rusting to the point of causing major issues with operation. At worst, you may lose your muffler guard or have to replace the governor spring. Nothing you can really do about the appearance. Let me rephrase.. you are a painter, so I'm sure you can coat parts and/or replace screws with stainless versions but not to sure that is worth the effort.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reassurance. Lol. There is small spring on this rusty bracket that looks like it could rust thru in no time. It just eats me up to see it get so hammered so quick.


----------

